# CV + Cover Letter Tips



## lobo855 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,

We will be moving to Dubai by end of August. My husband will be sponsoring me and then I'll get a labour card for my employment. I'm a lawyer with 3 years of experience and plan to apply for jobs.

Questions:

1. Websites providing tips/suggestions on the resume templates + sample cover letters normally accepted by law firms in Dubai

2. Other resource/websites that would help me in securing a job

At this point I don't want to go through a recruitment agency as our moving date might change due to personal reasons. But I want to start my research and be prepared so that once in Dubai I can start applying directly or approach recruiting agents.

thanks
Sharon


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

lobo855 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We will be moving to Dubai by end of August. My husband will be sponsoring me and then I'll get a labour card for my employment. I'm a lawyer with 3 years of experience and plan to apply for jobs.
> 
> ...


You get a labor card only when you are employed.

As most law firms are international your CV would not require any "format" and would be acceptable as if being circulated in the UK or the US. The only thing you might want to mention at the end under "Personal" is your nationality, married, (children?,) and driver's license, which when all your paperwork is sorted out you should get early on, will be easily issued.

Check with headhunters in the legal industry located in the States and see if there are those who do international recruitment, either while you are there are even after you relocate. You may also try UK headhunters as well as they get alot of recruitment from Dubai. There are not that many good local recruitment firms in Dubai so I would just send your CV directly to the international law firms. There are some local firms that hire expats, such as Al Tamimi which is the largest "local" firm that hires expats and works internationally.

Good luck to you.


----------

